# ***SANTA ANA**ROOSEVELT SCHOOL***JUNE 2, 2013***



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Roosevelt Elementary School will be hosting the show this year on:
*SUNDAY
JUNE 2, 2013
10:00 am to 3:00 pm

*Located in the historic Eastside barrio of Santa Ana in the neighborhood bordered by First St., Minnie, Main, and McFadden- the school sits among rows of densely populated housing and apartments and serves approximately 900 students kinder-5 grade. Roosevelt provides educational programs that include adult English classes, family crisis counseling and interventions, gang intervention, and health/ safety programs. The school fundraises in an effort to sustain programs and equipment that the budget cuts have impacted.

Roosevelt is proud to offer lowriders a venue in the city of Santa Ana. This provides our community with an opportunity to see vehicles that they rarely get a chance to see up close and inspires their creativity and interest in culture. The Roosevelt show has been covered by regional media in the past. The neighborhood is humble, yet proud. 

Trophies will be presented for cars and bicycles.

Food is always provided by our families for a low cost. We serve good Mexican food. 

Roosevelt will provide entertainment. 

The restrooms are clean.

Be aware that theres a lot of kids that come out to the show. There will be students from local midle schools and high schools as well. Its a good opportunity for them to see details like engraving, airbrushing, interior work, etc, that they may be inspired to do someday. That why Roosevelt features lowriders and street customs and always will. 

100 percent of the money earned goes to the kids. You can bet on that. Please know that its not all about the money though. This is a really positive event for a community that sees its share of hard times. Many families look forward to coming out and enjoying seeing your vehicles.

Please consider spending some time on June 2, 2013 to attend the Roosevelt show. 

No pre registration. Field parking.

$15.00 cars/ trucks
$10.00 bicycles

Give what you can for education. Its a good time in SANTA ANA that makes a difference. There will be a flyer out soon and more info to come.

ROOSEVELT ELEMENTARY SCHOOL
501 S.. Halladay
Santa Ana, CA 92701


:angel::wave:


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

This is great event, And good cause. Latins Finest CC was there last year and had great time... we will there again!


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

pics from past shows (including some of the nigh shows we used to have)


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Latins finest bike club oc chapter had a good time last year at the show


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

_IMPALAS O*C WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT _:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

BLVD KINGS WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT AGAIN!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

EL Presumido said:


> This is great event, And good cause. Latins Finest CC was there last year and had great time... we will there again!


You said it carnal. We should talk. To the officers in our club and maybe make this a mandatory event. This is for a great cause and alot of the kids in the neighbor hood don't get to see these cars very often. And some of us have them in our garages. And some of us in the driveways just collecting dust!!! So let's all make it to this great event!!!


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

It's a great show the family's and kids are great to us so happy to see the cars .It is a very relaxed show with great food good music and the money goes to the kids.We will be there to support for shure.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## El_WYNO (Nov 30, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Old Style will be there again to support a great cause..


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

SANTA ANA UNIFIED TO THE TOP!!!!


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

MIDNIGHT VISION WILL BE PRESENT.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

YOU CAN COUNT ON SANTANA BEIN THIER,GOTTA REPP OUR CITY N SHOW THEM SHORTYS HOW WE ALL DO IT:nicoderm:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

1968IMPALACUSTOM said:


> _IMPALAS O*C WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT _:thumbsup::thumbsup:


:thumbsup:Look forward to seeing you again! Thanks IMPALAS OC.



COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> BLVD KINGS WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT AGAIN!!!!!! :thumbsup:



Thanks Rob! :h5:for all you do throughout the year too!



EL Presumido said:


> This is great event, And good cause. Latins Finest CC was there last year and had great time... we will there again!


:thumbsup:Sincere thanks to Latins Finest. Admire the heart and effort that your club shows year round!



classic53 said:


> It's a great show the family's and kids are great to us so happy to see the cars .It is a very relaxed show with great food good music and the money goes to the kids.We will be there to support for shure.


Thanks Eli. MOTORCYCLES are always welcome too! 



El_WYNO said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


EL WYNO a big supporter since the firts shows.:angel:



CHENTE said:


> Old Style will be there again to support a great cause..


We can;t wait to see our friends from Old Style! Well known in Santa Ana:thumbsup:



FERNANDOZ said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave:



debo67ss said:


> MIDNIGHT VISION WILL BE PRESENT.


We remember Midnight Vision as first to take a chance and come out here on the Friday nights. Thanks guys for the support through the years!:worship: 
Oh, Gabriel- the lowrider coloring book is still at the school, being used often.:biggrin:



66wita6 said:


> YOU CAN COUNT ON SANTANA BEIN THIER,GOTTA REPP OUR CITY N SHOW THEM SHORTYS HOW WE ALL DO IT:nicoderm:


Let me speak on this Vik- 
We got kids that came up through Roosevelt and could have taken a tragic, bad path, but are now building bikes and succeeding in high school. We believe the exposure to the cars and bikes over the years, as well as seeing car clubs that get along in the city makes a definite impression on their lives. Its not just the cars themselves, its the message of what it takes to get something special and put dedication, sweat, and pride into something-and to do it legitamitly. Thanks to SANTANA and all clubs and individuals who have attended past shows, whether you've been here one year, or every year. We depend on you and thank you for being here. 

Look forward to seeing some new rides and faces this year too.:wave:


----------



## GEOMETRO (Nov 12, 2012)

MEMORIES OC WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE GREAT CAUSE :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

morning bump for the kids at Roosevelt


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

THIS JUST MIGHT BE THE BIGGEST SHOW THIS SCHOOL HAS EVER HAD. :wow:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> THIS JUST MIGHT BE THE BIGGEST SHOW THIS SCHOOL HAS EVER HAD. :wow:


Yeah but you need to be on time homie ....:rimshot:......


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

Let me speak on this Vik- 
We got kids that came up through Roosevelt and could have taken a tragic, bad path, but are now building bikes and succeeding in high school. We believe the exposure to the cars and bikes over the years, as well as seeing car clubs that get along in the city makes a definite impression on their lives. Its not just the cars themselves, its the message of what it takes to get something special and put dedication, sweat, and pride into something-and to do it legitamitly. Thanks to SANTANA and all clubs and individuals who have attended past shows, whether you've been here one year, or every year. We depend on you and thank you for being here. 

Look forward to seeing some new rides and faces this year too.:wave:[/QUOTE]

FROM FRIDAY NITES TO SAT,NOW A SUNDAY SHOW,ROOSEVELTS COME ALONG WAY,STUDENTS AND PARENTS HOSTING,HAVIN ALL LOCAL CLUBS TO SUPPORT A GREAT CAUSE,HELL YEA SANTANA WILL SHOW PROUDLY.....ALL FOR THE STUDENTS:thumbsupITS ONLY IN OUR BACKYARD,WHICH FOR SURE IS 1 SHOW NOT TO MISS)


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

CHENTE said:


> Yeah but you need to be on time homie ....:rimshot:......


I WAS ON TIME. I SAID 2:30-2:35 AND THAT'S WHAT TIME I GOT THERE. :rofl:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> I WAS ON TIME. I
> SAID 2:30-2:35 AND THAT'S WHAT TIME I GOT THERE. :rofl:


Your right it was cool to see you there..


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

66wita6 said:


> Let me speak on this Vik-
> We got kids that came up through Roosevelt and could have taken a tragic, bad path, but are now building bikes and succeeding in high school. We believe the exposure to the cars an bikes over the years, as well as seeing
> car clubs that get along in the city makes a definite impression on their lives. Its not just the cars themselves, its the message of what it takes to getsomething special and put dedication, sweat, and pride into something-and to do it legitamitly. Thanks to SANTANA and all clubs and individuals who have attended past shows, whether you've been here one year, or every year. We depend on you and thank you for being here.
> 
> Look forward to seeing some new rides and faces this year too.:wave:


FROM FRIDAY NITES TO SAT,NOW A SUNDAY SHOW,ROOSEVELTS COME ALONG WAY,STUDENTS AND PARENTS HOSTING,HAVIN ALL LOCAL CLUBS TO SUPPORT A GREAT CAUSE,HELL YEA SANTANA WILL SHOW PROUDLY.....ALL FOR THE STUDENTS:thumbsupITS ONLY IN OUR BACKYARD,WHICH FOR SURE IS 1 SHOW NOT TO MISS)[/QUOTE]

Well said homie..
Chente Old Style CC


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

Bristol sound will be there to support the kids all the way note .if the kids are building a bike with a sound system i will provide that for them for free


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

:wow: :h5:.....I HV AN EXTRA FRAME TOO. SO LET ME KNOW ERIC.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

CHENTE said:


> Your right it was cool to see you there..


NO PROB HOMIE. ....I HV SOME HOMIES AND FAMILY THAT ARE IN UR CLUB TOO. (WHICH I JUST FOUND OUT THAT SUNDAY) :h5:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> NO PROB HOMIE. ....I HV SOME HOMIES AND FAMILY THAT ARE IN UR CLUB TOO. (WHICH I JUST FOUND OUT THAT SUNDAY) :h5:


What a small world homie ....Who are you related too ?


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

YUP......GINA AND MARTY...AND THEN THERE'S THE BIG HOMIE DIEGO. :nicoderm:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

joe bristol said:


> Bristol sound will be there to support the kids all the way note .if the kids are building a bike with a sound system i will provide that for them for free


Damn generous of you Joe. Got me thinking the school should add a trike to its lineup of after school program lowrider bike club "Roadrunners"
Thanks to Bristol Sound, your support has always been meaningful, appreciated and contributes to the partnership we're trying to build with local businesses. 


Here's a shot of "Lucky Star" and "Silver Dream" They belong to the kids/ school and are maintained by them.


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site, good luck
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> TTT






GEOMETRO said:


> MEMORIES OC WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE GREAT CAUSE :biggrin:


:wave:



COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> :wow: :h5:.....I HV AN EXTRA FRAME TOO. SO LET ME KNOW ERIC.


Sounds good! Thanks Rob:h5: You know its got to have an education theme:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:



BIGJ77MC said:


> Bump


:biggrin:



oldmemoriesLACO said:


> posted on our site, good luck
> http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


Thank You


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> posted on our site, good luck
> http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


:h5:


cwplanet said:


> Sounds good! Thanks Rob :h5: You know its got to have an education theme:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


:yes: IM ALREADY ON IT.


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> YUP......GINA AND MARTY...AND THEN THERE'S THE BIG HOMIE DIEGO. :nicoderm:


Cool cool..... Diego is my compa...


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

cwplanet said:


> Damn generous of you Joe. Got me thinking the school should add a trike to its lineup of after school program lowrider bike club "Roadrunners"
> Thanks to Bristol Sound, your support has always been meaningful, appreciated and contributes to the partnership we're trying to build with local businesses.
> 
> 
> Here's a shot of "Lucky Star" and "Silver Dream" They belong to the kids/ school and are maintained by them.


The kids are lucky to have teachers like you Eric to help them see the best in them and inspirer them to continue their education.


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

BUMP.....


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

whats up Erik keep up the good work this yr my little one wants 2 ride shootgun to show :thumbsup:so counts us in


----------



## mnc47 (Dec 22, 2008)

Mid Nite Cruisers will be there to support the kids.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

mnc47 said:


> Mid Nite Cruisers will be there to support the kids.


:h5:


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Bump


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

CHENTE said:


> Cool cool..... Diego is my compa...


COOl.. NEXT TIME U SEE HIM TELL HIM I SAID "FUCK CARROTS" :rofl:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

classic53 said:


> The kids are lucky to have teachers like you Eric to help them see the best in them and inspirer them to continue their education.


ThanksIts always great to see some of the kids we had come through the schools at UCI, UC Riverside, Santa Ana College...even those that don't continue with college its important for them to learn a trade or craft- thats where we believe the show has its most effect. A lot of successful people out their supporting families with their hands doing skilled jobs. The cars and bikes represent hope in a sense that if kids are into art, stereos, engines, chroming, engraving, machining,...there's a skill in that, and if developed, it may lead to a satisfying job some day. The schools can't send the message alone- that's where you guys come in. :angel: 



TRU*SA*67 said:


> BUMP.....


:wave:MIDNIGHT VISION....a pic from the past












laylo67 said:


> whats up Erik keep up the good work this yr my little one wants 2 ride shootgun to show :thumbsup:so counts us in


Absolutely, my family will be there too. See you there Jose:thumbsup:



mnc47 said:


> Mid Nite Cruisers will be there to support the kids.


Thanks for your support!:h5:



EL Presumido said:


> Bump


Latins Finest! Can't wait to see what you guys bring out:biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

BUMP


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Up top.


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

MLK day, day off bump



2011 Show


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

keeping the kids on top see we can raise money the school


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT for this well known event...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

debo67ss said:


> MIDNIGHT VISION WILL BE PRESENT.




:thumbsup:


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

BROWN PRIDE BIKE CLUB WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

cwplanet said:


> MLK day, day off bump
> 
> 
> 
> 2011 Show


THE GUY IN THE CAMRY IS LIKE " OMGOMGOMG, BACKUP BACKUP BACKUP!!!!!!"
:rofl:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> COOl.. NEXT TIME U SEE HIM TELL HIM I SAID "FUCK CARROTS" :rofl:


*
HOMIE I HOPE HE IS LYING ABOUT THE CARROTS* ..... ......:roflmao:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Chestnut and Halladay 92701


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

CHENTE said:


> *
> HOMIE I HOPE HE IS LYING ABOUT THE CARROTS* ..... ......:roflmao:


:rofl:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

CAN WE GET A ROLL CALL????
I WILL START IT OFF.....
1. BLVD KINGS


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> CAN WE GET A ROLL CALL????
> I WILL START IT OFF.....
> 1. BLVD KINGS


2. OLD STYLE


----------



## mnc47 (Dec 22, 2008)

3. Mid Nite Cruisers


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

4.SANTANA C.C/B.C:nicoderm:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks you guys for the support and interest in the Roosevelt show. We've met good friends over the years.


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To
The
Top...


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

ROOSEVELT SHOW ROLL CALL!!!!
1. BLVD KINGS
2. OLD STYLE
3. MID NITE CRUISERS
4. SANTANA CC/BC
5. VICIOUS RIDAZ


JUST ADD UR CAR CLUB TO THE LIST.


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

Classics will be there


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

I said add ur club to the list ESE. :guns:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

cwplanet said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> *
> Thats firme my jeffeto in his 48 ....OLD STYLE IN D HOUSE!!!!*


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

cwplanet said:


> Thanks you guys for the support and interest in the Roosevelt show. We've met good friends over the years.[/QUOTE
> 
> This year we are rolling deep, can't wait ! :thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> I said add ur club to the list ESE. :guns:


sorry new to this list thing :rimshot:


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Bump...


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Latins Finest CC/bc will be in the house!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

ROOSEVELT SHOW ROLL CALL!!!!
1. BLVD KINGS
2. OLD STYLE
3. MID NITE CRUISERS
4. SANTANA CC/BC
5. VICIOUS RIDAZ
6. CLASSICS
7. LATINS FINEST


JUST ADD UR CAR CLUB TO THE LIST.


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Definitely keep this one To The Top...


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

ROOSEVELT SHOW ROLL CALL!!!!
1. BLVD KINGS
2. OLD STYLE
3. MID NITE CRUISERS
4. SANTANA CC/BC
5. VICIOUS RIDAZ
6. CLASSICS
7. LATINS FINEST
8. MEMORIES
9. MIDNIGHT VISION
10. IMPALAS


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

:run:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To
The
Top....


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

cwplanet said:


> ROOSEVELT SHOW ROLL CALL!!!!
> 1. BLVD KINGS
> 2. OLD STYLE
> 3. MID NITE CRUISERS
> ...


TTT


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Looking good.... TO THE TOP FOR THE KIDS..


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

_*Old style will be supporting ....*_


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TTT ....


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

*Hometown: Santa Ana
*


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

TTT


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

SCHOOLS 1ST!!!!!!!!!


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

keeping the kids reaching for the stars


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To
The
Top...


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TO THE TOP .....


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

cwplanet said:


> *Hometown: Santa Ana
> *


NICE SHOT ERICK:nicoderm:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

EDUCATION 1ST!!!!!!!!


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

TTT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

U know latins finest will b ther....ttt for the kids


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

_*Santana in the house .......*_


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TTT.........


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

dreamer1 said:


> U know latins finest will b ther....ttt for the kids


Claro que Simon


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

This was us last year. Hope fully we can go in full force this year.


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Latins Finest, looking good homie .......


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TTT....:thumbsup:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

CHENTE said:


> Latins Finest, looking good homie .......


Thanks bro


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> This was us last year. Hope fully we can go in full force this year.


Looking forward to see Latins Finest. Great supporters of the school, but most importantly...appreciate your message about the importance of a good education and every day in class is an opportunity that will pay off big rewards in the future. :thumbsup:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

cwplanet said:


> Looking forward to see Latins Finest. Great supporters of the school, but most importantly...appreciate your message about the importance of a good education and every day in class is an opportunity that will pay off big rewards in the future. :thumbsup:


THESE ARE SOME REALLY NICE PIX ERIC. I HOPE U HAVE A PIC OF A RED GLASSHOUSE. :cheesy:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

CHENTE said:


> Latins Finest, looking good homie .......


Thank you carnal.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

cwplanet said:


> Looking forward to see Latins Finest. Great supporters of the school, but most importantly...appreciate your message about the importance of a good education and every day in class is an opportunity that will pay off big rewards in the future. :thumbsup:


Nice pic man. And you know we support positive events. We are all about the brotherhood and the positive things in life not only among our club members but also where ever and who ever we have contact with. And we love to support the kids to the fullest.


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TTT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Morning bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

Bump


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> THESE ARE SOME REALLY NICE PIX ERIC. I HOPE U HAVE A PIC OF A RED GLASSHOUSE. :cheesy:


Here ya go Rob:biggrin:











mr.widow-maker said:


> TTMFT


:thumbsup:



ElProfeJose said:


> Nice pic man. And you know we support positive events. We are all about the brotherhood and the positive things in life not only among our club members but also where ever and who ever we have contact with. And we love to support the kids to the fullest.






CHENTE said:


> TTT


:h5:



dreamer1 said:


> Morning bump


Whats up Dreamer:wave:



Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


:thumbsup:



ChicanoWayz66 said:


> Bump


:wave:Brown Pride


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

ChicanoWayz66 said:


> Bump


Whts up BP you guys going too mke it this yr???


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

Most likely perro! Looks like its gonna be a great show!


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

LUCKY "7" BUMP!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Roll call???


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Roll call???


Latins Finest cc bc going


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Good night bump


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

ChicanoWayz66 said:


> Most likely perro! Looks like its gonna be a great show!


you going to BUST out ur ride homie mke sure u hit up Edwin bout it:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Latins finest will be there to have a good time And holefully raise some funds for the kids at school!!!! TTT for the kids.


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

ElProfeJose said:


> Latins finest will be there to have a good time And holefully raise some funds for the kids at school!!!! TTT for the kids.


X2


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

We going to make a inpact on those kids faces. TTT LATINS FINEST


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Up top!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

AM BUMP


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

_*Old 

Style 

In 

Da

House !*_


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TTT


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

whats up


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TTT


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

CHENTE said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:



classic53 said:


> whats up


:wave:



66wita6 said:


> :nicoderm:






mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT


:h5:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

T
T
T
!


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TTT..


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

cwplanet said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

:thumbsup:.....


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

OC TO THE TOP!


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To

The

Top


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

friday morning bump for the kids


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:h5: Your support is appreciated and recognized.


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

cwplanet said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this Pic cwplanet


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

ROOSEVELT TO THE TOP!!!!!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

JUST POSTING THIS ANYWHERE THAT I FREQUENT:
IM LOOKING FOR A PAIR OF 1986 CUTLASS GRILLES. OR CUSTOM MADE CUTLASS GRILLES. PLEASE PM ME ANY LEADS. THANKS IN ADVANCE.


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

T
T
T....


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

THIS IS GONNA BE THE BIGGEST SHOW EVER!!!!!


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

monday no school today bump


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> THIS IS GONNA BE THE BIGGEST SHOW EVER!!!!!


X2


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

classic53 said:


> monday no school today bump


:werd:
:h5:




COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> THIS IS GONNA BE THE BIGGEST SHOW EVER!!!!!


hno::biggrin:

That weekend is scheduled to be "Yard Sale Weekend" in SANTA ANA. So, once again, gonna be thousands of people out walking the sidestreets and able to see the lowriders passing through the different neighborhoods their the way over here and after.

POLISH THOSE PLAQUES and be in Santa Ana on June 2


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

cool can walk the sidewalk sales while the car show is going on


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

cwplanet said:


> :werd:
> :h5:
> 
> 
> ...


 ima go post up pieces of cardboard around that neighborhood that says "CAR SHOW THIS WAY----> " :h5:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

*Lets do this one BIG for the Kids and show my hometown S.A. we can make positive things happen with out drama.
*
_*Old Style cant wait for this one......*_


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Ttt for the kids


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

CHENTE said:


> *Lets do this one BIG for the Kids and show my hometown S.A. we can make positive things happen with out drama.
> *
> _*Old Style cant wait for this one......*_


:yes:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

CHENTE said:


> *Lets do this one BIG for the Kids and show my hometown S.A. we can make positive things happen with out drama.
> *
> _*Old Style cant wait for this one......*_


Good comment! Maybe one day there will be more shows in this city once again. :h5:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Please support the businesses that have kept the Roosevelt Show alive over the years!

*BRISTOL SOUND
EL TORO CARNICIERA
BUENA PARK PLAQUE & TROPHY


*...This year a new sponsor to add= *NAPSAC apparel 

:thumbsupartners in Education w/ Santa Ana Unified*


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

Lowrider ,motorcycle clubs always give back but no one ever gives them credit for the good they do.They only get credit for a few bad mishaps that happen and usually caused by outside not the clubs.BUMP FOR THE GOOD OF THE KIDS


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

classic53 said:


> Lowrider ,motorcycle clubs always give back but no one ever gives them credit for the good they do.They only get credit for a few bad mishaps that happen and usually caused by outside not the clubs.BUMP FOR THE GOOD OF THE KIDS


Well said my brother....


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt homies


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

_*To

The

Top!!!*_


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

*UP 
TOP!!!!*


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

_*READY TO ROLL !!!!*_


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Hope u guys can make it to our car wash tomarrow in moreno valley. for the loss of 1of our members fathers. TTT info posted in shows n events TTT


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

morning bump for the kids


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Hope u guys can make it to our car wash tomarrow in moreno valley. for the loss of 1of our members fathers. TTT info posted in shows n events TTT


Jojo devotions will be in da house mixing his 1's n 2's


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

classic53 said:


> Lowrider ,motorcycle clubs always give back but no one ever gives them credit for the good they do.They only get credit for a few bad mishaps that happen and usually caused by outside not the clubs.BUMP FOR THE GOOD OF THE KIDS


X2


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To
The
Top!!!


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

classic53 said:


> Lowrider ,motorcycle clubs always give back but no one ever gives them credit for the good they do.They only get credit for a few bad mishaps that happen and usually caused by outside not the clubs.BUMP FOR THE GOOD OF THE KIDS


Wish the clubs could get more recognition. You guys deserve it. 
By doing the Roosevelt show, we've met a lot of good people from our community which we never would have met under most other circumstances. First show we got called crazy for inviting lowriders onto the campus and in the middle of this nieghborhood. Thanks to all who hepled prove the naysayers wrong. Support public education every chance you get and never judge another.Its not just about the cars. Its about good people who use their vehicles as a means to connect with, and take pride in their community.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

cwplanet said:


> Wish the clubs could get more recognition. You guys deserve it.
> By doing the Roosevelt show, we've met a lot of good people from our community which we never would have met under most other circumstances. First show we got called crazy for inviting lowriders onto the campus and in the middle of this nieghborhood. Thanks to all who hepled prove the naysayers wrong. Support public education every chance you get and never judge another.Its not just about the cars. Its about good people who use their vehicles as a means to connect with, and take pride in their community.


:yes: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## arturo lopez (Feb 9, 2006)

memories oc will be there


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

cwplanet said:


> Wish the clubs could get more recognition. You guys deserve it.
> By doing the Roosevelt show, we've met a lot of good people from our community which we never would have met under most other circumstances. First show we got called crazy for inviting lowriders onto the campus and in the middle of this nieghborhood. Thanks to all who hepled prove the naysayers wrong. Support public education every chance you get and never judge another.Its not just about the cars. Its about good people who use their vehicles as a means to connect with, and take pride in their community.


:thumbsup:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

_BUMP_


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

UP TOP!!!


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

_*To

The

Top !!!*_


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

A past show. Maybe some of you were here that day

Thanks to Yastuvo for the video


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To The Top ...:thumbsup:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## RO84CAPRICE (Apr 4, 2012)

ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE HERE ONCE AGAIN!! GREAT EVENT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

thursday bump for the kids


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

:shocked:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

cwplanet said:


> A past show. Maybe some of you were here that day
> 
> Thanks to Yastuvo for the video


Tight


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

arturo lopez said:


> memories oc will be there


:thumbsup:^^^^Thanks Memories. We resepct the work your club does with local kids literally saving them from the streets.:angel:



1968IMPALACUSTOM said:


> _BUMP_


:wave:Whats up!



debo67ss said:


> TTT


:h5:Gonna have to drop by again this year for another preview



COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> UP TOP!!!


:wave:Stop by when your around here



mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT


Latins Finest:thumbsup:



RO84CAPRICE said:


> ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE HERE ONCE AGAIN!! GREAT EVENT


:thumbsup:Kids loved the caprice last year!!!


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Sporty67 said:


> Tight


Hope to see you out here!:h5:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

cwplanet said:


> Hope to see you out here!:h5:


Simon homies if all goes as planned I'll be rolling up in caprice ttt


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To
The
Top


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TTT


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

friday night check in


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Eric, I will hit u up on Monday.


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To

The

Top


----------



## OC Lady (Feb 24, 2013)

I have been to this show & I loved it!


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

mr.widow-maker said:


> X2


:thumbsup:



classic53 said:


> friday night check in


:wave:



COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> Eric, I will hit u up on Monday.


Im here till 6 or can always stop by the house



CHENTE said:


> To
> 
> The
> 
> Top


Thanks!!!



OC Lady said:


> I have been to this show & I loved it!
> 
> View attachment 611407
> View attachment 611408
> ...


Thank you for supporting:angel:


----------



## OC Lady (Feb 24, 2013)

cwplanet said:


> :thumbsup:


may this school raise funds for education


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To
The
Top...


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

TUESDAY MORNING BUMP HELPING THE KIDS


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Here's a sample of some of the hometown rides that put it down here in the past...honored that so many come out to support and display on the beat up field for the community to see. 

*Mr. Vik's SANTANA C.C. "Da Omen"









Mr. Rudy's / KLIQUE C.C. Stunning '59 "Not Guilty"









Mr. Gabriel's (Debo67) / Midnight Vision C.C. smooth 67 Impala Super Sport 'vert









Sr. Rocha's / Classics C.C. Legendary lowrider:angel:









From the mural across from the school off of Standard and Chestnut:










:thumbsup:Now, how bout' a lowrider show in Santa Ana?


*


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To

The

Top


----------



## perlas48 (Nov 19, 2010)

Yeah buddy Old Style will support always for the kids!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

:drama:just waiting for the show


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Me to homie..


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To
The 
Top...


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

sunday morning bump for the show


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

THANX FOR THE RECOGNITION ERIC,JUS HERE TO SUPPORT 1 OF THE BEST "O.G" SHOWS DONE RITE HERE IN SANTA ANA,BEIN THAT ITS IN OUR BACK YARD,YOU KNOW WE GOTS TO REPRESENT TO THE FULLEST TO THESE SHORTYS....YOU KNO WE'LL BE THIER FOR SUPPORT:nicoderm:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To
The
Top


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

TTT:thumbsup:
OC and regional supporters! Categories soon to be annouced: will include (as always) bikes/trikes/pedal cars/lowriders/street customs/trucks/bombs/motorcycles...


No hop (cause of SAUSD liability) but the kids always like to see a little action rolling in and outand the teachers dont; mind either:thumbsup:so bring it.
whether its a regal, cutlass, impala, lincoln, nissan...if you're here to support education we wanna see whats out there in the streets

maybe see some OG mini trucks:x:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Sounds like this one is going to be another success..


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ILL HAVE MY CAR N BIKE THERE TTT


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT FOR SA


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To
The
Top..


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


cwplanet said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## BLVD74 (Apr 11, 2011)

TTT


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To
The
Top


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

mr.widow-maker said:


> ILL HAVE MY CAR N BIKE THERE TTT


Thank you for the support Mr. Widow Maker. :h5: 



debo67ss said:


> TTT FOR SA


:yes:




1968IMPALACUSTOM said:


> BUMP


:thumbsup: 



laylo67 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


:wave:



CHENTE said:


> To
> The
> Top..


:nicoderm:



ElProfeJose said:


> TTT.


Latins Finest:h5:



BLVD74 said:


> TTT


Hope to see you here in SA!


Please thank the OC businesses that contribute to the Roosevelt Show/ Santa Ana Unified School District

Bristol Sound!!! (Bristol)
El Toro Carniceria (First Street)
Napsac Sports Apparel (Grand Ave.)
Buena Park Plaque and Trophy


:angel:We all support public education and equal opportunities for all students.:angel:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

Friday morning bump for show that supports the kids


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

cwplanet said:


> Thank you for the support Mr. Widow Maker. :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


any time


----------



## BLVD74 (Apr 11, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To
The
Top..


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

CHENTE said:


> To
> The
> Top..


You know it!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wats up gente


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

_*OLD STYLE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE .....*_


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt big oc


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

friday morning bump :thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

*Award Categories for the Roosevelt School Show:
As with prior years, all judging is by a chosen panel of kids from the school/ neighborhood*
Best of Show Lowrider
Best of Show Street Custom
Best of Show Lowrider Bicycle

SAUSD Partner in Education Club Award
SAUSD Partner in Education Club Award
SAUSD Partner in Education Club Award
SAUSD Partner in Education Club Award
SAUSD Partner in Education Club Award
************************************************** *********
Kids Choice Lowrider First Place
Kids Choice Lowrider Second Place

Kids Choice Street Custom First Place
Kids Choice Street Custom Second Place

Kids Choice Best Paint First Place
Kids Choice Best Paint Second Place

Kids Choice Creative Expression

Kids Choice Best 1940s and Under
Kids Choice Best 1950s Ragtop
Kids Choice Best 1950s Hardtop
Kids Choice Best 1960s Ragtop
Kids Choice Best 1960s Hardtop
Kids Choice Best 1970s
Kids Choice Best 1980s

Kids Choice Best Classic First Place
Kids Choice Best Classic Second Place

Kids Choice Best Muscle Car

Kids Choice Best Hot Rod

Kids Choice Best Truck/ SUV First Place
Kids Choice Best Truck/ SUV Second Place
Kids Choice Best Truck/ SUV Third Place

Kids Choice Best Import First Place
Kids Choice Best Import Second Place

Kids Choice Best Special Interest

Kids Choice Best Luxury First Place
Kids Choice Best Luxury Second Place

Kids Choice Best Motorcycle

Kids Choice Best Lowrider Bicycle First Place
Kids Choice Best Lowrider Bicycle Second Place
Kids Choice Best Lowrider Tricycle First Place
Kids Choice Best Lowrider Tricycle Second Place

Kids Choice Best Old School BMX First Place

Kids Choice Best Original Schwinn First Place

Kids Choice Best Pedal Car First Place
Kids Choice Best Pedal Car Second Place


We thank show sponsor *Buena Park Plaque and Trophy* for their continued support of kids, education, and car shows.


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

it's not about the awards it's all about the kids for seeing them succeed is what matters


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

WELL SAID ELI


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Can't wait...


----------



## Grillo85 (Dec 24, 2012)

illustrious will be there to support santa ana homie


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

tuesday bump


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Entertainment being provided by local community groups


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To
The 
Top


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

half way threw the week bump


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To
The
Top


----------



## OC Lady (Feb 24, 2013)

OC needs this at the top


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

66wita6 said:


> WELL SAID ELI


wow very well said ,whats up victor got your name back


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To
The
Top


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump for the kids......


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for the support everybody!:angel:

Straight from the streets the Roosevelt show supports the dreams and education of students who may be growing up facing issues kids shouldn't have to face...

...maybe living in situations where housing isnt like what they see on TV
...maybe dad or mom just got deported and their living with an aunt or family friend
...maybe got family members locked up or on probation 
...maybe theres no food so all they get all day is whats given at school
...maybe they put the same jacket on every day to hide the same clothes they wear all week
...maybe mom and dad work two or three jobs just to afford rent for just one room in someone else's apartment
...maybe they got to collect card board on Saturdays in the alleys and behind stores
...maybe you know kids like this

......these kids exist among the crowds throughout the city and even region. Yet there are genuine successes. A key ingredient is inspiration. Another is education. Please represent Santa Ana and consider attending the Roosevelt Show this year.


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

I know alot of kids like that at the school i work at .They are some of the brightest kids you could meet always working hard to do better .


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

classic53 said:


> I know alot of kids like that at the school i work at .They are some of the brightest kids you could meet always working hard to do better .


That's right Eli:thumbsup: Have a great Friday:h5:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

dreamer1 said:


> Bump for the kids......


Nothing but the finest!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Old Style will roll up deep ...


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TTT


----------



## OC Lady (Feb 24, 2013)

dreamer1 said:


> Bump for the kids......


One more time!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

HELL YEA,GLAD I GOT IT BACK,N ERIC,FOR SURE YOU KNOW WE'RE THERE,IT ONLY IN OUR BACKYARD,DOIN IT ALL FOR THE KIDS:thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To

The

Top!!


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TTT


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

:nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> Nothing but the finest!!!!


Gonna be good to have Latins Finest here again. Thanks fellas:thumbsup:



CHENTE said:


> Old Style will roll up deep ...


Thanks Old Style for the continued support. Motorcycles welcome too!



OC Lady said:


> One more time!


:yes:



66wita6 said:


> HELL YEA,GLAD I GOT IT BACK,N ERIC,FOR SURE YOU KNOW WE'RE THERE,IT ONLY IN OUR BACKYARD,DOIN IT ALL FOR THE KIDS:thumbsup:


SANTANA car club well known by the neighborhood youngsters by now.



laylo67 said:


> :nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm:


Let's cruise Tustin


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

We support seeing the rides in the streets here in Santa Ana. Stop by the school between 5 and 6 Friday to support Century/ Santa Ana H.S. and Roosevelt. High Schoolers gonna be out in front of the school fundraising... *cruise by on wire wheels/ low /or custom vehicle and **drivers *get a free nachos or ice cream soda while supply lasts. Get the car out for a minute or on your way home from work. Chestnut/ Halladay 92701:wave:


----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com (Mar 13, 2013)

Memories OC will be in the house. This show is a staple in OC! Gotta be there.


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

bump for the schools n the kids they helping


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt homies


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Easter weekend in SANTA ANA :shocked:
Taking my ride to work tomorrow 
Be safe OC and have a great weekend with family:angel:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

friday bump for Eric and great work he's doing to help the kids


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

No Pics it didn't happen lol cwplanet


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

laylo67 said:


> No Pics it didn't happen lol cwplanet


Well must have jinxed myself... Heres the pic and, while the intent was there...it didn;t happen. Got a drain somewhere in the system.


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

classic53 said:


> friday bump for Eric and great work he's doing to help the kids


Thanks bro, strong support from friends like you guys make it happen:h5:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Speaking of strong support...Thanks Vik and your son for coming out a little while ago and giving the kids and people from the neighborhood a close up of OMEN. Little kid asked, "Where did this car come from?" I said, "Look at the Plaque in the back window- SANTANA." 



















Reppin four Santa Ana city high schools in this pic: Century, Santa Ana H.S., Segerstom, and Godinez


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

Looking gd ..TTT 4 SANTA ANA


----------



## OC Lady (Feb 24, 2013)

Santana putting it down for the kids:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

THANX FOR THE COMMENTS ERIC,THIS WAS KINDA REMENISENT OF THE FIRST FRIDAY SHOWIN AT ROOSEVELT,IT WAS GREAT TO SEE THE KIDS ENJOY THE 6 BEIN THIER:nicoderm:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTMFT FOR THE KIDS OF ROOSEVELT:thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

monday night bump


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

debo67ss said:


> Looking gd ..TTT 4 SANTA ANA


:yes:



OC Lady said:


> Santana putting it down for the kids:thumbsup:


:nicoderm:



66wita6 said:


> THANX FOR THE COMMENTS ERIC,THIS WAS KINDA REMENISENT OF THE FIRST FRIDAY SHOWIN AT ROOSEVELT,IT WAS GREAT TO SEE THE KIDS ENJOY THE 6 BEIN THIER:nicoderm:


:h5: Maybe we'll try it again April 12



classic53 said:


> monday night bump






rightwire said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave: 



CHENTE said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks for the bump!



Just recieved these before the Spring Break-


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To

The

Top...


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TTT


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To


The



Top


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:wave:OC! Back to school bump here in Santa Ana:run:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

mid afternoon bump cause schools out in garden grove this week


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To
The
Top


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Back in action bump!!!


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

A little carrot bump.......:rofl:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To

The


Top


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

:rofl:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

classic53 said:


> mid afternoon bump cause schools out in garden grove this week


Hope you're having a good one:wave:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Sup Eric? :wave:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To


The


Top....


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> Sup Eric? :wave:


Sup Rob:biggrin: 

Hoping the city doesn't start another street construction project near the school again this year...hno:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

friday bump for the show


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

cwplanet said:


> Sup Rob:biggrin:
> 
> Hoping the city doesn't start another street construction project near the school again this year...hno:


That's not gonna stop us!!!! This is going to be the biggest show this school has ever seen!!!!


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

That's right Robert!!!!!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

Happy Monday


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

*As with prior years, all judging is by a chosen panel of kids from the school/ neighborhood
*Best of Show Lowrider
Best of Show Street Custom
Best of Show Lowrider Bicycle

SAUSD Partner in Education Club Award
SAUSD Partner in Education Club Award
SAUSD Partner in Education Club Award
SAUSD Partner in Education Club Award
SAUSD Partner in Education Club Award
************************************************** *********
Kids Choice Lowrider First Place
Kids Choice Lowrider Second Place

Kids Choice Street Custom First Place
Kids Choice Street Custom Second Place

Kids Choice Best Paint First Place
Kids Choice Best Paint Second Place

Kids Choice Creative Expression

Kids Choice Best 1940s and Under
Kids Choice Best 1950s Ragtop
Kids Choice Best 1950s Hardtop
Kids Choice Best 1960s Ragtop
Kids Choice Best 1960s Hardtop
Kids Choice Best 1970s
Kids Choice Best 1980s

Kids Choice Best Classic First Place
Kids Choice Best Classic Second Place

Kids Choice Best Muscle Car

Kids Choice Best Hot Rod

Kids Choice Best Truck/ SUV First Place
Kids Choice Best Truck/ SUV Second Place
Kids Choice Best Truck/ SUV Third Place

Kids Choice Best Import First Place
Kids Choice Best Import Second Place

Kids Choice Best Special Interest

Kids Choice Best Luxury First Place
Kids Choice Best Luxury Second Place

Kids Choice Best Motorcycle

Kids Choice Best Lowrider Bicycle First Place
Kids Choice Best Lowrider Bicycle Second Place
Kids Choice Best Lowrider Tricycle First Place
Kids Choice Best Lowrider Tricycle Second Place

Kids Choice Best Old School BMX First Place

Kids Choice Best Original Schwinn First Place

Kids Choice Best Pedal Car First Place
Kids Choice Best Pedal Car Second Place


We thank show sponsor *Buena Park Plaque and Trophy* for their continued support of kids, education, and car shows.

Big Thanks to *BRISTOL SOUND *for their support of local schools.

Thanks you to *Napsac Urban Gear* for their support this year.

...and thanks to *El Toro Carniceria (First St. & Bristol)* for the carne y birria de chivo


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To







The









Top.....


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TTT.....


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To




The






Top


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Looks like this could b the biggest show in O.C


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

thursday night bump


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

dreamer1 said:


> Looks like this could b the biggest show in O.C


We are trying to make it the biggest show in o.c.!!!!! IT'S FOR THE KIDS!!!


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

1975 VERT said:


>


Hope you guys get a good turnout!:thumbsup:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

EDUCATION 1ST!!!!!


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

monday morning bump


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To

The

Top !!!!


----------



## 60delivery (Dec 13, 2007)

I will be there...ALWAYS A GREAT TIME....its all for the kids!


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

dreamer1 said:


> Looks like this could b the biggest show in O.C


Whats up Dreamer?:wave:



COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> EDUCATION 1ST!!!!!


:yes:



classic53 said:


> monday morning bump


:run:



CHENTE said:


> To
> 
> The
> 
> Top !!!!


:thumbsup:



60delivery said:


> I will be there...ALWAYS A GREAT TIME....its all for the kids!


:h5:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

New nets on the playground basketball courts today = car show money from last year
New ink cartridge in the after school program computer lab = car show money
Medals and certificates for student honor roll = car show money
Paint for 4th grade California gold rush projects = car show money

People ask, "Whats the connection between local lowriders and public education????????:biggrin:"


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

That's right ....
For the Kids......


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TTT


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

The school will do a presale on shirts for this event when the order comes in- probly gonna be 20 bucks, all goes to the kids and school fund raiser

Thought some of you might like a shirt with the city name on it too-


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

cwplanet said:


> The school will do a presale on shirts for this event when the order comes in- probly gonna be 20 bucks, all goes to the kids and school fund raiser
> 
> Thought some of you might like a shirt with the city name on it too-


Looking good.....how u doing bro....ttt


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> We are trying to make it the biggest show in o.c.!!!!! IT'S FOR THE KIDS!!!


:thumpsup:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Chente wants a 3 XL shirt and a 2 XL....
..........Good idia......


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

can i get a fluffy 5xl ? will pay the up charge


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

I WILL TAKE A 2XL ERIC.


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

3XL over here


----------



## rbjazzjoint (Mar 24, 2008)

*I hope you're hungry!!! I got my apron on.....I'm ready to cook!!!! Same menu as the previous years:

Tacos de carne asada y barbacoa
Aguas frescas - horchata y jamaica
Nachos
Elotes
Churros
Hot Dogs
Raspados
Pizza

COME AND GIT IT!!!!!!!

Vengan a apoyar la escuela Roosevelt y a todos sus estudiantes!!!!!*:yes:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

2xl here


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Any Tang Tops on the shirts cwplanet . Ur doing a great job Eric kids should B proud to hve a teacher that puts so much time & effert in thr education . PS ur a good Tiller


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

rbjazzjoint said:


> *I hope you're hungry!!! I got my apron on.....I'm ready to cook!!!! Same menu as the previous years:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

*Old Style Car Club 
will be in the house ......*


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

dreamer1 said:


> Looking good.....how u doing bro....ttt


Doing good, just busy- state testing week in Santa Ana. How've you been?



laylo67 said:


> Any Tang Tops on the shirts cwplanet . Ur doing a great job Eric kids should B proud to hve a teacher that puts so much time & effert in thr education . PS ur a good Tiller


Sorry Jose no tank tops, thanks for the nice words. :thumbsup:Tillers!- :biggrin:


Shirts have been ordered and will be on presale at the school when we get 'em. We'll let you guys know when they come in. While they last- Sizes small-3x. Thanks for everyone who is interested in purchasing.

(Eli, I'll see what I can do:wave


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

So far so good....been working thank god....n trying to gwt my bike done soon.....u know will b in the house...jun 2


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Simon. Latins finest in this shit


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

thanks Eric if not i will buy any ways cause its for a good cause .


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

BIG AL WILL BE IN DA HOUSE


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To

The


Top...


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

big bump for the kids


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To








The







Top


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TTT


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

sunday bump for the kids


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To






The







Top


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Going to be good. :thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

dreamer1 said:


> So far so good....been working thank god....n trying to gwt my bike done soon.....u know will b in the house...jun 2


Latin's Finest = good people and nice lineup:thumbsup:



classic53 said:


> thanks Eric if not i will buy any ways cause its for a good cause .


:h5:



DIPN714 said:


> BIG AL WILL BE IN DA HOUSE


Thanks Big Al:thumbsup:



CHENTE said:


> To
> 
> The
> 
> ...


Whats up!:wave:



joe bristol said:


> big bump for the kids


Bristol Sound always in the house:werd:



mr.widow-maker said:


> Going to be good. :thumbsup:


We hope so Mr. Widow Maker:wave:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

TTT for the kids.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

C'MON I.E.L.A.... :wave:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> C'MON I.E.L.A.... :wave:


X2......


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

dreamer1 said:


> X2......


:x:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> C'MON I.E.L.A.... :wave:


X3


----------



## OC Lady (Feb 24, 2013)

Ttt for Santa Ana's children


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

_*Old Style will be in the House !!!!!*_


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

Friday morning bump for a good show raising money for the kids


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

UP TOP!


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

*Car Show KID'S FUNDRAISER FOR THE HOLIDAYS
Saturday May 18th Family Fun, Food, Raffles and Vendors "Free to Spectators"
Info: **Maynerd Estrada** 951.990.5463
1187 Telephone Ave
Chino, CA 91710 *


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Making it happen in Santa Ana:thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

cwplanet said:


> Making it happen in Santa Ana:thumbsup:


HELL YEA,THIS GONA BE 1 HELL OFA SHOW:nicoderm:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Ttt.


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Whts up cwplanet saw u dipping down redhill saterday morning ur ride look clean..my little 1 spoted the car


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

laylo67 said:


> Whts up cwplanet saw u dipping down redhill saterday morning ur ride look clean..my little 1 spoted the car


Thanks, probably was on my way car wash fundraiser for Tustin High, at Sher Tire. Car was like a yellow dust cloud from sitting in garage and pollen everywhere- lol


Whats the lineup looking like for Midnight Vision this year?


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

T
T
T
!


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wats up......bump


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

cwplanet said:


> Thanks, probably was on my way car wash fundraiser for Tustin High, at Sher Tire. Car was like a yellow dust cloud from sitting in garage and pollen everywhere- lol
> 
> 
> Whats the lineup looking like for Midnight Vision this year?


MV will be there..


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

MV car bustling out next year


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

tuesday night bump


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

debo67ss said:


> MV car bustling out next year


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TTT


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:nicodermUTTIN THE KIDS OF ROOSEVELT ON TOP FOR THIS SHOW FOSURE,GONA BE A GREAT DAY FOR THE CITY OF SANTA ANA:yes:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

debo67ss said:


> MV car bustling out next year


Whoa!!!:thumbsup: 



classic53 said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave:



Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave:



66wita6 said:


> :nicodermUTTIN THE KIDS OF ROOSEVELT ON TOP FOR THIS SHOW FOSURE,GONA BE A GREAT DAY FOR THE CITY OF SANTA ANA:yes:


:h5:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

OK guys just talked to the guys at NAPSAC doin the shirts. Said they should be ready tomorrow. 

*IF* we get them at the site, we will do a presale tomorrow in front of the school in the late afternoon sometime between 4-6:30 pm. Sizes small -3X while they last for 20 bucks each that will benefit the school. If you wanna rep this OC event, try and get here when you get off work. 501 S. Halladay, Santa Ana, 92701

If we sell out the school will be inclined to order more.

I'll update this thread tomorrow around noon to let you know* if *the presale is on.


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Looking good.....looks like its gonna b a big show


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

friday morning bump


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

cwplanet said:


> OK guys just talked to the guys at NAPSAC doin the shirts. Said they should be ready tomorrow.
> 
> , we will do a presale tomorrow in front of the school in the late afternoon sometime between 4-6:30 pm. Sizes small -3X while they last for 20 bucks each that will benefit the school. If you wanna rep this OC event, try and get here when you get off work. 501 S. Halladay, Santa Ana, 92701
> 
> ...


*Shirt Presale Friday May 10, 4-6:30 pm @ Roosevelt $20.00*


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Mother's Day Sunday BUMP:wave:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To





The







Top!!!!


----------



## OC Lady (Feb 24, 2013)

cwplanet said:


> OK guys just talked to the guys at NAPSAC doin the shirts. Said they should be ready tomorrow.
> 
> *IF* we get them at the site, we will do a presale tomorrow in front of the school in the late afternoon sometime between 4-6:30 pm. Sizes small -3X while they last for 20 bucks each that will benefit the school. If you wanna rep this OC event, try and get here when you get off work. 501 S. Halladay, Santa Ana, 92701
> 
> ...




I didn't notice El Toro was sponsoring :0
Even more of a reason to go


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

Monday night bump


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

classic53 said:


> Monday night bump


Right around the corner..


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

cwplanet said:


> ROOSEVELT SHOW ROLL CALL!!!!
> 1. BLVD KINGS
> 2. OLD STYLE
> 3. MID NITE CRUISERS
> ...


TTT


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

T
T
T
!


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

Thursday morning bump for a great show


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

Two weeks away......


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Looking foward to it:thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

Went by and picked up my ROOSEVELT t-shirt thanks Eric .Come fellas help the school raise funds buy a shirt and come out to their show in two weeks .


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

:run:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

Bump


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

cwplanet said:


> TTT


Ttt


----------



## OC Lady (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello SantaAna!!!
Ttt


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Old Style will be rolling up deeeep.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Is there a catogeory for pedal cars


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

cwplanet said:


> *Award Categories for the Roosevelt School Show:
> As with prior years, all judging is by a chosen panel of kids from the school/ neighborhood*
> Best of Show Lowrider
> Best of Show Street Custom
> ...


Here are the categories again. Thanks for the support!


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

bump for the school


----------



## S-Man (Mar 13, 2013)

Is there a Long Distance Award??


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Latins finest bump


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

Thursday bump


----------



## impala65 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Decentes OC 
will be there to show support.*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:nicoderm:100% for a great cause:yes:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

Saturday bump


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

Monday bump


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Almost that time.....


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Latins finest getting ready for this......see ya soon


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Latins finest so cal


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's going down...


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To

The


Top


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

SUNDAY, SUNDAY, SUNDAY!!!!!


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:wave:Thanks for the support everyone!


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Can't wait don't 4get r spot cwplanet


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

YUP YUP... JOSE GO BY THERE FRIDAY N CUT THE GRASS SO OUR SPOT LOOKS GOOD


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

cwplanet said:


>


I still have the very 1st one.


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To




The





Top


----------



## blvdbomba (Apr 12, 2011)

TTT


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

MID WEEK BUMP ALMOST TIME FOR THE SHOW .


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

:run:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

YUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUP :thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

*TAKING IT TO THE STREETS OF SANTA ANA

*


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

cwplanet said:


> *TAKING IT TO THE STREETS OF SANTA ANA
> 
> *


Eeven the lolly pop man representing


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Can't wait ......see ya sunday


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Homie pushin a expired cart. Lol BUST HIM JK


----------



## RO84CAPRICE (Apr 4, 2012)

ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE HERE AGAIN


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Old
Style
Will
Be
In
The
HOUSE...


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

BUMP WILL B THERE!!!!!!!~cotton kandy~


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

cwplanet said:


> *TAKING IT TO THE STREETS OF SANTA ANA
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

What hpn to the roll call?


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump.....


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

Only a few more days till show


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Sorry, but the Solitos show at La Mirada high School has been cancelled. 



Excuse the interuption of the thread. We just want to make sure that the word gets out to as many people as possible.


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Sorry, but the Solitos show at La Mirada high School has been cancelled.
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the interuption of the thread. We just want to make sure that the word gets out to as many people as possible.


Not all bad homie hve thm cum to this show not all lost right


----------



## mannyn1964 (Jul 23, 2012)

who do we contact about being a vendor...


----------



## rbjazzjoint (Mar 24, 2008)

Get ready for some home cookin'!!! Tacos de carne asada y birria....meet hooked up by El Toro! If you don't know El Toro, you don't know Santa Ana!!!! We're also gonna have pizza, nachos, hot dogs, snow cones, corn, aguas frescas, and coffee and doughnuts for those early birds!!!! Hope you're hungry!!!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

YOU KNOW WE ARE:yes:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Will be there


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

Don't forget to buy your Roosevelt tshirt all money raised going to school


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Sorry, but the Solitos show at La Mirada high School has been cancelled.
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the interuption of the thread. We just want to make sure that the word gets out to as many people as possible.


No prob Mike, Sorry to hear about that show.



laylo67 said:


> Not all bad homie hve thm cum to this show not all lost right


:werd:



mannyn1964 said:


> who do we contact about being a vendor...


Sorry, no vendor space available.



rbjazzjoint said:


> Get ready for some home cookin'!!! Tacos de carne asada y birria....meet hooked up by El Toro! If you don't know El Toro, you don't know Santa Ana!!!! We're also gonna have pizza, nachos, hot dogs, snow cones, corn, aguas frescas, and coffee and doughnuts for those early birds!!!! Hope you're hungry!!!


:h5:



66wita6 said:


> YOU KNOW WE ARE:yes:


:thumbsup:



Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave:



Lil Spanks said:


> Will be there


Thanks Artistics :h5:



classic53 said:


> Don't forget to buy your Roosevelt tshirt all money raised going to school


Yup, they're selling quick! Thanks Eli:thumbsup:



mr.widow-maker said:


>


Just might be in Mo Val that weekend at the mother in laws- might have to stop by:biggrin:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

One more day...


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

*Getting ready


*As a reminder:

The show is run for the kids and a lot of kids will be working the event, judging the entries, and performing. Kids from our intermediate and city high schools here putting in work too repping Santa Ana High School, Godinez, Segerstrom, Saddleback HS, and Century

The event is field parking and please make room for all. 

School Police always provide security, but will enforce Distict property regulations such as no alcohol, cigarettes, no personal BBQ's, etc...

The school is located in the middle of a high density apartment area. Also, this is a Santa Ana yard sale weekend, so there will be a lot of people out and about in the area. The roads overe here are not in the best condition and theres always kids darting out of alleys into the sidestreets without looking. Take is low and slow:biggrin:

There will be food for sale that benefits the school, and yes, it is home cooked by our parents and its as good as it gets Mexican food


Roosevelt School serves the boundaries along First Street from Main to Lyon. If your heading down First towards Tustin, make a right on Halladay (right before Standard) Then head south through the naighborhood till you get to Chestnut and Halladay. The school is about right there.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT SEE U TOMORROW


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To


The




Top


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

finally the show is here. they have been working on the show for 9 months much props for kids and the staff :h5:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

BACK TO THE TOP FOR THE KIDS !!


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Car is ready C u cwplanet mañana


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

See you tomorrow ....


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

getting the car ready see you in a few .Come support the kids and their school programs all money goes to them.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LATINS FINEST TTT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Getting ready see ya in a bit... ttt....


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

show was poping before i got back to the shop to open it


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

No Joke it's poping right know hurry n get ur space


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

We in the house.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Ttt to all clubs out there representing from Latins finest so cal


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Latins finest had a great time ...post some pics...


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

Good turnout today at the show mid night vision Car Club had a good time


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

ON BEHALF OF THE MIDNIGHT VISION FAMILY WE WOULD LIKE TOO THANK ERIC AND THE WHOLE ROOSEVELT STAFF FOR DOING SOMETHING SO POSITIVE IN OUR CITY. NOT LIKE OTHERS WHO TRY TO DO TO MUCX BUT YET DONT DO NOTHING AT ALL.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

WAS A GOODTURNOUT,COULD OF BEEN ALOT MORE BETTER,BUT STILL A GOOD TURNOUT


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:wave:
*THANK YOU!!!
*To all of the Car and Bicycle Clubs and Independent Riders who took the better part of your Sunday to participate in the 6th Annual Roosevelt Show!

Lets start with the clubs who came out today:

*Uniques
Traffic
Latin Life
Artistics
Superiors
Santana
Memories
Intruderz
Altered Toyz
Decentes
Vicious Ridaz
Old Style
Morningwood
Classics Santa Ana
Rollerz Only OC
Fleetlines
Old Traditions
Impalas OC
Soldiers for Christ
Majestics
Temptations
Kustom Oldies
De Aquellas
Midnight Vision
Sickside
Blvd. Kings
New Stars Los Angeles
Orange County C.C.
Latins Finest
One Way
Mr. G.
Raider Nation
Ruthless
Herencia
Kings of Street

*Also great thanks to show sponsors*:

BRISTOL SOUND!
NAPSAC Urban Gear
El Toro Carniceria
Buen Park Plaque and Trophy





*We believe that this show had the most kids from the area in attendence. They all came out of the apartments and took a break from the yard sales to see you and your vehicles. To us, each one of your entries represents life lessons for our students in terms of working hard for something and expressing yourself. Many of the young kids you saw today will remember this show for many years. Proof is that some former students of ours have been inspired to build bikes and cars of their own (some have). We try to put together a good show for you and although there may be kinks each year, please believe that we appreciate every one of you and consider you friends. 

And to the Orange County Lowrider Alliance- you guys caught us by surpise with such a generous donation on behalf of so many clubs. How can we thank you appropriately? Just know that it will have an impact on our educational program here at Roosevelt. 

If this was your firts time coming out to the show, big thanks for being here and you contributed to supporting education. Hope you had a great day and to see you again.

Lowriding is alive and well in OC. Let's keep it going! Proud of all clubs and respect each group's committment to the lifestyle. To the clubs that have supported from the first shows. are. 


So I took a ton of pics, but image uploader is slow and I just got back from Roosevelt very tired. Here is one of my favorite shots of the day. I'll post more throughout the week.


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

The Classics would like to thank Eric ,the staff at Roosevelt and the kids for the great show .The kids preforming dances and jr high band kids playing music was great we would like to thank you also for giving us one of the club awards.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

BELIEVE ME ERIC,FOR YOUR KIDS/PARENTS AND TEACHERS,FOR THROWIN YOUR 1ST SUNDAY SHOW,OVERALL IT WAS A GREAT 1,GREAT FOOD,GOOD MUSIC,PLUS THEM KIDS PLAYIN THEIR INSTRUMENTS LIVE,WELL TO HEAR THE 1 SONG THAT REALLY SET IT OFF,THEY PLAYED A RENDITION OF WARS "LOWIDER",AND PLAYED IT WELL TOO,SANTANA C.C HAD A BLAST THIER......AND HOW YOU KEPT ON MENTIONIN IT.....THESE CARS WAS JUDGED BY THE KIDS!!YOU ALL DID A GREAT JOB HOMIE,CANT WAIT TILL NEXT YRS SHOW THAT SANTANA C.C CAN REPP PROPERLY AS WE DID TODAY!:nicoderm:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

it was good seeing you Vic the line up looked real good much respect


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Gonna post a few now...


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

cwplanet said:


>


TRAFFIC had a great time!!!


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice pics.....keep posting .....ttt


----------



## arturo lopez (Feb 9, 2006)

To all the teachers, staff,&PTA members it was a beatiful ,sucessfulcar&bike show,once againall of u womderful staff made this day tirn out marvolous, much thanks to all for including us in your event . We will see u next year god bless u all from.memories car club o.c art, lopez president


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Was a great show. Had a good time


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

bristolsound had a great time at the show,hats off for eric and his staff ,its good to know when you go to a show like this and you know where your money is going and help all the kids there ,next year the show will even be bigger and we will be there to help all the kids :h5:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

joe bristol said:


> bristolsound had a great time at the show,hats off for eric and his staff ,its good to know when you go to a show like this and you know where your money is going and help all the kids there ,next year the show will even be bigger and we will be there to help all the kids :h5:


Qft.TTT


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

debo67ss said:


> Good turnout today at the show mid night vision Car Club had a good time


What can we say? Midnight Vision has helped the school out every year. We should dedicate that corner of the field to you guys:h5:Good friends



TRU*SA*67 said:


> ON BEHALF OF THE MIDNIGHT VISION FAMILY WE WOULD LIKE TOO THANK ERIC AND THE WHOLE ROOSEVELT STAFF FOR DOING SOMETHING SO POSITIVE IN OUR CITY. NOT LIKE OTHERS WHO TRY TO DO TO MUCX BUT YET DONT DO NOTHING AT ALL.


Can't do it without you guys. Sincere thanks for making it again 




classic53 said:


> The Classics would like to thank Eric ,the staff at Roosevelt and the kids for the great show .The kids preforming dances and jr high band kids playing music was great we would like to thank you also for giving us one of the club awards.


Classics showed strong and we were proud to have you here. Thanks Eli, Mr. Acer and whole crew. Hope you guys enjoyed your day.



66wita6 said:


> BELIEVE ME ERIC,FOR YOUR KIDS/PARENTS AND TEACHERS,FOR THROWIN YOUR 1ST SUNDAY SHOW,OVERALL IT WAS A GREAT 1,GREAT FOOD,GOOD MUSIC,PLUS THEM KIDS PLAYIN THEIR INSTRUMENTS LIVE,WELL TO HEAR THE 1 SONG THAT REALLY SET IT OFF,THEY PLAYED A RENDITION OF WARS "LOWIDER",AND PLAYED IT WELL TOO,SANTANA C.C HAD A BLAST THIER......AND HOW YOU KEPT ON MENTIONIN IT.....THESE CARS WAS JUDGED BY THE KIDS!!YOU ALL DID A GREAT JOB HOMIE,CANT WAIT TILL NEXT YRS SHOW THAT SANTANA C.C CAN REPP PROPERLY AS WE DID TODAY!:nicoderm:


To Santana CC, thanks for the comments and support. Impressive lineup and help make the show what it is. We can tell with you guys its a family thing ans Santana has deep roots in the city we love.:thumbsup:



TRAFFIC-LAC said:


> TRAFFIC had a great time!!!


Traffic- a sincere thanks for making the drive to OC! You're presence was recognized and respected.



dreamer1 said:


> Nice pics.....keep posting .....ttt


carlos please thank your club for showing strong yesterday. Latins Finest was in the house!



arturo lopez said:


> To all the teachers, staff,&PTA members it was a beatiful ,sucessfulcar&bike show,once againall of u womderful staff made this day tirn out marvolous, much thanks to all for including us in your event . We will see u next year god bless u all from.memories car club o.c art, lopez president


Art thanks for taking kids and giving them some direction. So proud of Geo, Saul and the others who are learning life lessons from a mentor like you and your elder club members. Thats what we hope shows like this one inspire! :angel:



scrappin68 said:


> Was a great show. Had a good time


Very honored to have Majestics here in Santa Ana. Hope you enjoyed the day and we really appreciate the drive you guys made! Had to give the kids some important lessons on your club- maybe in our new class at Roosevelt- "The History of Lowriding"



joe bristol said:


> bristolsound had a great time at the show,hats off for eric and his staff ,its good to know when you go to a show like this and you know where your money is going and help all the kids there ,next year the show will even be bigger and we will be there to help all the kids :h5:


Hey Joe, well you know we cant ever say thanks enough. Hope people all over realize how much your contibution makes to the show and our school's educational programs. We'll be seeing you soon. Oh- and thank Tim and Mac for their Raider display- the kids really like it every year-its an established part of the show!:thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Was a good turn out


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Once again a big thanks to the clubs and solo riders who came out!



cwplanet said:


> :wave:
> *THANK YOU!!!
> *To all of the Car and Bicycle Clubs and Independent Riders who took the better part of your Sunday to participate in the 6th Annual Roosevelt Show!
> 
> ...


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Had a good time cwplanet looks lke u had a great turn out I'm sure tht the kids appreciate all u & ur staff do 4 the school keep up the good work. Midnight Vision always thr to surport


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

*WANNA THANK CWPLANET AND THE REST AT THE ROOSEVELT ELEM. STAFF FOR PUTTING TOGETHER A GREAT SHOW AGAIN IMPALAS HAD A GREAT TIME YOU CAN COUNT US IN FOR THE NEXT ONE :thumbsup::thumbsup::h5:*


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

laylo67 said:


> Had a good time cwplanet looks lke u had a great turn out I'm sure tht the kids appreciate all u & ur staff do 4 the school keep up the good work. Midnight Vision always thr to surport


Good to see you yesterday, you put in a double shift at the chili cookoff down the road! 



1968IMPALACUSTOM said:


> *WANNA THANK CWPLANET AND THE REST AT THE ROOSEVELT ELEM. STAFF FOR PUTTING TOGETHER A GREAT SHOW AGAIN IMPALAS HAD A GREAT TIME YOU CAN COUNT US IN FOR THE NEXT ONE :thumbsup::thumbsup::h5:*


Thanks Impalas! Glad you had a good time-



Here are some more pics:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

MOre pics to come later, if anyone else has pics, please post


----------



## impala65 (Jun 7, 2009)

*On behalf of DecenteS C.C. just want to thank all the staff, and especially the kids for making all those beautiful thank you cards. us and all the car clubs that showed up had a great time. thank you everyone for making it happen and we will see u again nex year.*


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

impala65 said:


> *On behalf of DecenteS C.C. just want to thank all the staff, and especially the kids for making all those beautiful thank you cards. us and all the car clubs that showed up had a great time. thank you everyone for making it happen and we will see u again nex year.*


You guys are very welcome. Thanks for mentioning the cards that the students made. They were all made by the 140 kids in the after school program. :thumbsupecentes


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Again latins finest had a good time .....see ya guys next yr....


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## Gold86 (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow! It is great to see the community support the local school district!:thumbsup:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

Cwplanet wut would it take to have my plac on the fence or on the grass in that corner. ill hve jose cut the grass every wkend lol


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Gold86 said:


> Wow! It is great to see the community support the local school district!:thumbsup:


We're lucky and appreciative to have great clubs and individuals who have love for the city of Santa Ana schools come out. 



TRU*SA*67 said:


> Cwplanet wut would it take to have my plac on the fence or on the grass in that corner. ill hve jose cut the grass every wkend lol


Damn, we do need more frequent groundskeeping:biggrin: Does he do grafitti removal too?


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

MOre pics for tonight:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

cwplanet said:


> We're lucky and appreciative to have great clubs and individuals who have love for the city of Santa Ana schools come out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 no i do lol


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

TRU*SA*67 said:


> no i do lol


Alright. Recomend you guys for an SAUSD subcontractor. :h5::rofl:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

CRAAAAAAPPPP!!! i forgot it was this past sunday!!!


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

TRU*SA*67 said:


> Cwplanet wut would it take to have my plac on the fence or on the grass in that corner. ill hve jose cut the grass every wkend lol[/QUOTE
> what Plac u talking bout perro cuzz u wasnt sporting ares guy:boink::boink::boink:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

laylo67 said:


> TRU*SA*67 said:
> 
> 
> > Cwplanet wut would it take to have my plac on the fence or on the grass in that corner. ill hve jose cut the grass every wkend lol[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:run:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Rollout- cool how all the families and people from the neighborhood line up to applaud each vehicle that participated, even out and down the block


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Good job Eric ...We will be there next year....


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

LAST BATCH OF PICS FROM THE SHOW


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:wave:
So, thanks again to Bristol Sound- Joe and Tim for all the great raffle prizes (they gave away some good stuff this year!)

NAPSAC Apparel
El Toro Carneceria
Buena Park Plaque

...and to the Clubs:

Santana
Midnight Vision
Memories
Uniques
Superiors
Decentes
Intruderz
Artistics
Latin Life
Visious Ridarz
Old Style
Morningwood
Classics
Traffic
Rollerz Only OC
Impalas
Fleetlines
Old Traditions
Temptations
Soldiers for Christ
Blvd. Kings
Majestics
Kustom Oldies
De Aquellas
Sickside
New Stars
Orange County CC
Mr. G
Altered Toyz
Latins Finest
Raider Nation for Life
One Way
Ruthless
Herencia
Kings of Street

and the Orange County Lowrider Alliance for the more than generous contribution.

You guys all know the money given goes to educate kids. 

Can't say how much we appreciate you ALL!

Hope to see you at the 7th show next year in beautiful Santa Ana:h5:


----------



## 1964rag (Dec 13, 2010)

www.superiorscarclub.com


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

arturo lopez said:


> To all the teachers, staff,&PTA members it was a beatiful ,sucessfulcar&bike show,once againall of u womderful staff made this day tirn out marvolous, much thanks to all for including us in your event . We will see u next year god bless u all from.memories car club o.c art, lopez president


TTT


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

Them rollout pictures are nice,


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

A little vid made by some of the students of the roll-in and set-up


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

cool video


----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com (Mar 13, 2013)

Gracias for another year of great MEMORIES! -Art


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Latins finest so cal bike club 2nd annual beach cruise at huntington beach ca, COME ON OUT AND HAVE A BLAST WTH ALL OF US ON Sat. AUG.31 2013 ~ BRING YOUR BBQ,FAM,AND LOWRIDER BIKE.
ROLL IN TIME IS 7AM TO 9AM 
CRUIZE TIME 9:30 AM
~WE WILL BE GROUPING AND CHILLING AT THE P.C.H AND BEACH BLVD ENTRANCE. When u enter off beach n pch stay to the right parking lot, we will be centered in between the santa ana river and the pier,which will make a bad ass cruize to and from those places and come back and chill wth the fam.. 
~THE CRUISES ARE A MILE EACH WAY 
ALL CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS, AND ALL THE PEER SUPPORT IS WELCOMED TO COME. Flyer coming soon


----------

